# Showing off



## Morpheus uk (Feb 21, 2009)

Decided to show off a bit  

To me these photo`s are the mantid keepers equivelent to a celebrity surrounded by cash and cars B) 












They werent aggressive towards each other one bit, never gave one the hungry look either, they even climbed over each other a couple of times :lol:


----------



## Kruszakus (Feb 21, 2009)

Wait till I do photos of adult Gongylus and Empusa, just you wait


----------



## revmdn (Feb 21, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Junito (Feb 21, 2009)

very nice photos but do they bite or can they bite I guess is what I'm asking lol.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## Kruszakus (Feb 22, 2009)

Here are some of my cuties


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for sharing...those are two species I'd like to keep when I don't have as much going on! They are absolutely worth showing off


----------



## Anleoflippy (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice Deroplatys Lobata and Hymenopus Coronatus you got there...  

@Kruszakus: I like the neck, very cute...


----------



## The_Asa (Mar 3, 2009)

How irritating...can't see the pics =?


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 3, 2009)

-Asa said:


> How irritating...can't see the pics =?


Hmmm.... I see them just fine, Asa.  Don't know why you can't.


----------



## ackie123 (Mar 13, 2009)

Morpheus uk said:


> Decided to show off a bit  To me these photo`s are the mantid keepers equivelent to a celebrity surrounded by cash and cars B)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know ones an orchid but whats the other please its very beautiful?


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 14, 2009)

ackie123 said:


> i know ones an orchid but whats the other please its very beautiful?


It's a _Deroplatys desiccata_, common name Dead Leaf Mantis.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 14, 2009)

_Deroplatys lobata_


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 14, 2009)

Ooops... my mistake!  Thanks, Morpheus!


----------



## Skiball25 (Apr 2, 2009)

Junito said:


> very nice photos but do they bite or can they bite I guess is what I'm asking lol.


As docile as mantids are, if REALLY provoked they will bite.

half the pain of a bee sting, if that :lol:


----------



## spawn (Apr 3, 2009)

*They werent aggressive towards each other one bit, never gave one the hungry look either, they even climbed over each other a couple of times *

You know what you have to do. Make them do it, and create orchid leaves!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Apr 3, 2009)

Their both girls :lol:


----------

